# About.com- New IBS-D Drug MuDelta In Testing



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Furiex Pharmaceuticals has put out a press release regarding a new medicine for IBS-D called "MuDelta". According the press release MuDelta has been granted a "Fast Track" designation from the FDA and is undergoing a Phase II clinical trial to assess safety and effectiveness.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

